# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Shtate ngjyrat e ateizmit

## semiku

Krishterimi,Islami,Judaizmi,Budizmi,Hinduizmi ... permbrenda tyre  - katoliket,ortodokset,sunitet,shiitet,protestantet, ... religjioziteti vie ne shume ngjyra.
Ata qe e braktisin religjionin ,e humbasin besimin apo i ndryshojne bindjet e tyre, gjetja e ndonje etikete munde te jete e rendesishme.Qe te jete adekuate ,kjo etikete e re duhet patjeter ti pershtet pikepamjeve te tij per boten dhe ne menyre precize te percjell mesazh qe mbartesi i tij e posedon.Pervec tjerash fjalet kane definicionet e tyre ,historine,ngjyrimet e tyre,kuptimet....Madje edhe ata qe asnjehere nuk kane besuar,jane ne medyshje - A jane ateiste,agnostik apo dic tjeter.Joreligjioziteti gjithashtu ka ngjyrimin dhe nuancat e tij.

*1.Ateist* - termi ateizem ne nje veshtrim te gjere ,eshte,refuzim i besimit ne egzistimin e perendive.Apo qendrim qe perendite nuk egzistojne....Shikuar historikisht ateizmi mbart dy kuptime : ateizmi pozitiv - pohimi qe nuk egzistojne qenie hyjnore dhe ateizmi negativ : mungese besimi ne keto entitete/entitet hyjnor.Ateizmi gjithmon eshte konkret,kundershtim apo opozite e teizmit qe eshte dominant ne nje shoqeri...Nje ateist merr poziten e vezhguesit te pa anshem i cili e pranon vetem ate qe eshte.Nese behet e qarte qe zoti egziston atehere ky vezhgues neutral nuk ka problem te pranoj nje fakt te tille...ne pergjithesi ateisti-ateistja eshte femij i racionalitetit.Aty ku nje besimtar-besimtare e ka zavendesuar racionalitetin me besimin(iracionalen),ateisti edhe ne kete segment mbetet racional.

*2.Anti-teist*- Kur dikush thote qe jam anti-teist ,ai ne te vertet thote : "religjioni eshte i demshem ...".Kjo etikete nenkupton edhe minimum angazhim ne kete drejtim,e cila shkon edhe nje hap para me shume se sa ndarjen e religjionit nga shteti dhe insistimit qe sistemi shkollor te mos ndotet nga idete kreacioniste....Anti-teizmi gjithashtu hedh poshte legjitimitetin e besimt ne fushen e moralit dhe te njohurive te  fenomeneve.Shpesh do te ndegjoni nje anti-teist duke folur per krimet/vrasjet e bera ne emer te qellimeve hyjnore si : gurezimi,inkuzicioni,persekutimin e njerezve me bindje tjera,gjymtimin gjenital etj.

*3.Agnostik* : edhe pse jane aleat natyror,ateistet i akuzojne agnostiket qe " nuk kane guxim te deklarohen hapur si ateist ...".Ne te verte mbas etiketes agnostik shume here qendron njeriu i cili i ike ketij termi per vetdeklarim ,me qellim qe te ai,familja,miqet te mos ndihen te rrezikuar/kercenuar nga shumica ....mirepo ne thelb Agnosticizmi paraqet nje palete te gjere te pozitave intelektuale qe e bejne te pavarur nga ateizmi.
Kemi agnosticizmin e forte qe thote : egzistimi i zotit per njeriun eshte pergjithmon e pamundur ta kuptoj,mbetet i panjohshem.Dhe agnosticizmin e dobet qe do te permblidhej ne thenien - "Une nuk e di a egziston zoti ..." .Gjithashtu agnosticizmi munde te paraqitet si skepticizem dhe munde te permblidhet si : agnosticizmi nuk eshte besim (kredo) ,por metode e cila parasheh aplikimin rigoroz te parimit : perfundimet qe nxirren qe nuk permbajne evidence ,apo qe nuk jane te vertetueshem - nuk i pranojme si fakte ...

*4.Skeptiku* : tradicionalisht skeptiku eshte nga ato qe dyshon ne dogmen dominante religjioze.Per dallim nga agnosticizmi i cili eshte i koncentruar ne zotin,skepticizmi eshte,nje pozite intelektuale me e gjere dhe munde te konsiderohet si nje qasje me perfisherese mbi jeten.Skeptiku,ne thelb,kritikon prirjen e njeriut qe te besoje pa pasur fakte te vlefshme.

*5.Mendimtari i lire*  - termi paraqitet aty nga shekulli 17 ne Angli.Ashtu deklaroheshin ata qe e refuzonin kishen dhe besimin fjale per fjale nga bibla.Behet fjale per nje pozite intelektuale ku per baze mirren mendimet qe bazohen ne logjiken dhe faktet,e jo ne autoritetin dhe traditen.Ne kohen e vet kjo etikete vlente per Volterin,J.Lok-un etj. ,ndersa mgazina The Freethinker botohet prej vitit 1881 pa nderprere...duke marr parasysh qe etiketa Freethinker nuk mbart konatacion negativ ne publikun e gjere si termi Ateist ,eshte duke u rritur popullariteti i etiketes mendimtar i lire.Nga pikepamja e publikut te gjere ,kjo etikete eshte zgjedhje e mire,sepse (per dallim nga ateistet) nuk percaktohet negativisht ne raport me religjionin.Eshte i definuar si afirmim proaktiv dhe pozitiv ndaj fakteve/deshmive.

*6.Humanisti* : Termi ateist dhe anti-teist fokusohen ne mosbesimin ne zotin.Shprehja agnostik ,skeptik dhe freethinker fokusohen ne njohurine,njohjen e botes.Per dallim nga keta ,termi humanist ne rend te pare vendose vlerat etike.Humanizmi promovon mireqenien (prosperitetin), permes termeve ndjeshmeri,dhembshuri,solidaritet,barazi,bashkepun  imin midis njerezve pa dallim,individualitet.Behet fjale per promovimin e vlerave qe pajtojne nevojen per zhvillim individual ne nje komunitet me te tjeret...duke paur parasysh qe behet fjale per vlera te cilet,(te pakten formalisht) i promovojne ne retoriken e tyre edhe shumica e religjioneve monoteiste,humanisti Thekson qe qe burimi i idealeve te tij nuk jane librat e shenjte,por jane te perqendruar ne Njeriun.
Sic munde te shihet nga dy manifestet e Humanizmit (Humanist Manifesto I -1933  dhe Humanist Manifesto II - 1973 nuk ngurrojne te perdorin terminologjin religjioze si gezimi i jetes,providence,maturi,qetesi shpirterore,...Neohumanizmi nenkupton qe shpirterorja dhe ritualet ti mirren religjionit dhe te vendosen ne kontekstin sekular/laik,duke spjeguar qe nje gje e till i kontribon shtimit te kualitetit te egzistences se njeriut.

*7.Panteisti*- gjersa Humanisti nga religjioni "vjedh" ,mandej transformon Etiken dhe miqesine,Panteizmi koncentrohet ne vete thelbin e shpirterores si - modestia,mrekullia dhe transcedentalja.Panteistet ... World Pantheism Njeriun e shohin si pjese te natyres dhe si simbioze e tij me univerzin, qe permes nesh ai behet i vetedijshem.E cekin Karl Sagan-in si inspirues te tyre.(shiqo ne youtube - Symphony of science ).

Mirepo alternativat me kte nuk shterren.Njeriu munde te jete edhe Deist (qe shumica e besimtareve te deklaruar ne te vertet jane te tille  :ngerdheshje: ).Deisti nuk beson ne mrekullirat ,zbulesat hyjnore apo shpalljet,librat e shenjte,mirepo Beson qe Bota -njeriu eshte eshte dizejnuar nga nje fuqi intelegjente/krijuese dhe kesaj fuqije munde te ju ofrohemi permes arsyes...Apo dikujt me mire do i pershtatej Natyralizmi - pozicion filozofik qe mban qendrim qe Ligjet Natyrore jane te vetemet Ligje qe drejtojen Univerzin dhe nuk ka nevoje dhe vend per postulate mbinatyrore...Ndokush munde te mjaftohet qe eshte vetem Sekularist - dhe vlereson qe standartet e moralit jane te vetmit meritor per vleresimin "i ke bere mire apo keq njeriut" ne kete bote ,dhe religjinoni ketu nuk ka cka futet dhe te formuloje moralin.

----------

bili99 (14-02-2016),Scion (22-01-2014)

----------


## Scion

Ku e definon ti veten, Semik ?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Wordless

Jo Hoxh Alia, po Ali Hoxha ! 

Ateizmi është pasojë dhe jo shkak lol. Megjithëse jam shprehur dhe herë të tjera se : Ateizmi lindi gabimisht duke ndjekur rryma të pabaza ! dmth nuk humultojnë në një apo shumë drejtime , por meren me thënjet e disa librave apo njerzve të cilat janë shkruar mijra vjet më parë. E pse të mos i besonin në ato kohë këto shkrime ! A nuk jemi ne njerzit e zhvilluar të sotëm që besuam në ideologjitë e Hitlerit, Maos, Leninit dhe Stalinit ?!  :ngerdheshje:  Nëse ne e hëngrëm sot "sapunin për djathë", ç'mund të hanin njerzit injorantë të atyre kohrave ?!! Por a e kan vrarë mëndjen ndonjëherë Ateistët për të hulumtuar në direksione të tjera veç atyre që sërvirin fetë Abrahamike !!? Le të përgjigjet deputeti- perfaqësues Scion  :perqeshje:

----------

Scion (22-01-2014)

----------


## Scion

> Jo Hoxh Alia, po Ali Hoxha ! 
> 
> Ateizmi është pasojë dhe jo shkak lol. Megjithëse jam shprehur dhe herë të tjera se : Ateizmi lindi gabimisht duke ndjekur rryma të pabaza ! dmth nuk humultojnë në një apo shumë drejtime , por meren me thënjet e disa librave apo njerzve të cilat janë shkruar mijra vjet më parë. E pse të mos i besonin në ato kohë këto shkrime ! A nuk jemi ne njerzit e zhvilluar të sotëm që besuam në ideologjitë e Hitlerit, Maos, Leninit dhe Stalinit ?!  Nëse ne e hëngrëm sot "sapunin për djathë", ç'mund të hanin njerzit injorantë të atyre kohrave ?!! Por a e kan vrarë mëndjen ndonjëherë Ateistët për të hulumtuar në direksione të tjera veç atyre që sërvirin fetë Abrahamike !!? Le të përgjigjet deputeti- perfaqësues Scion


Po he mo kryeplaku i katunit, se sna the naj gjo konrete po gjithsesi  :buzeqeshje: 

Te kam pyetur dhe nje here tjeter dhe je munduar ti shmangesh pyetjes: Si e definon veten tende ti?
Sa i perket pyetjes sate (Edhe pse jo e formuluar mire), mbaj qendrim opozitar ndaj Feve dhe besimeve te kota Abrahamike dhe te c'do lloji tjeter (E ketu ka shume, nje mori e tere). 
Ne raport me "ideollogjite" te reja qofshin apo edhe te shkuarat une jam "freethinker" (Kunder Stalinit, Leninit, Hitlerit etj)
Ne raport me mesimet e dyshimta dhe pa baze shkencore jam nje Skeptik.

Best,

----------


## Wordless

> Po he mo kryeplaku i katunit, se sna the naj gjo konrete po gjithsesi 
> 
> Te kam pyetur dhe nje here tjeter dhe je munduar ti shmangesh pyetjes: Si e definon veten tende ti?
> Sa i perket pyetjes sate (Edhe pse jo e formuluar mire), mbaj qendrim opozitar ndaj Feve dhe besimeve te kota Abrahamike dhe te c'do lloji tjeter (E ketu ka shume, nje mori e tere). 
> Ne raport me "ideollogjite" te reja qofshin apo edhe te shkuarat une jam "freethinker" (Kunder Stalinit, Leninit, Hitlerit etj)
> Ne raport me mesimet e dyshimta dhe pa baze shkencore jam nje Skeptik.
> 
> Best,


 :ngerdheshje: 

Skeptik ?!! Skeptik mbi atë që ofrojnë fetë apo jo ? Apo je Skeptik në përgjithsi për sa i përket ndonjë force të mbi natyrshme dhe të mbi asaj që mund të kuptojë kaplloqja jote dhe e imja ?

----------


## unreal

:pa dhembe: 
*Agnostics are just atheists without balls.*Stephen Colbert

Wordless,>



> Ateizmi lindi gabimisht duke ndjekur rryma të pabaza ! dmth nuk humultojnë në një apo shumë drejtime , por meren me thënjet e disa librave apo njerzve të cilat janë shkruar mijra vjet më parë.


Ne fakt,nuk ndjeki keto rryma te pabaza,por i lufton.

----------


## Scion

> Skeptik ?!! Skeptik mbi atë që ofrojnë fetë apo jo ? Apo je Skeptik në përgjithsi për sa i përket ndonjë force të mbi natyrshme dhe të mbi asaj që mund të kuptojë kaplloqja jote dhe e imja ?


E sqarova besoj mire, por po ta them edhe njehere. Ne raport me fete jam Anti-Teist. Pra per mua "zoti personal" eshte thjeshte nje figure mitollogjike, pjelle e fantazive te shfrenuara te disa individeve ne nje te shkuar primitive.
Ne raport "me te panjohuren", jam open-minded, kuptohet nese ka ndonje baze racionale ose te dhena qe mbeshtesin pretendime te tilla. Pozicioni me i mire qe mund te mbaj ne favor te "besimeve personale" eshte nje "Deist" si Spinoza ku ky koncept bazohet ne harmonine e gjerave (Edhepse zbulimet e fundit shkencore hedhin poshte shume nga mesimet e tilla) por ta zejme se nese do kishte ndonje gje, do ishte jo me pak sesa nje "Zot i te bukures dhe harmonise" ... e qe eshte ku e ku larg nga "Zoti personal, teknanoz, vrases por qe te do"  :pa dhembe: 

Tani, rradha jote ... (Pasi prape i bishtrove pyetjes time)

----------


## Wordless

> *Agnostics are just atheists without balls.*Stephen Colbert
> 
> Wordless,>
> 
> Ne fakt,nuk ndjeki keto rryma te pabaza,por i lufton.


Ndjekje, nënkupton që meret me to, (pra i lufton) Mos bëj sikur nuk kapish lol




> E sqarova besoj mire, por po ta them edhe njehere. Ne raport me fete jam Anti-Teist. Pra per mua "zoti personal" eshte thjeshte nje figure mitollogjike, pjelle e fantazive te shfrenuara te disa individeve ne nje te shkuar primitive.
> Ne raport "me te panjohuren", jam open-minded, kuptohet nese ka ndonje baze racionale ose te dhena qe mbeshtesin pretendime te tilla. Pozicioni me i mire qe mund te mbaj ne favor te "besimeve personale" eshte nje "Deist" si Spinoza ku ky koncept bazohet ne harmonine e gjerave (Edhepse zbulimet e fundit shkencore hedhin poshte shume nga mesimet e tilla) por ta zejme se nese do kishte ndonje gje, do ishte jo me pak sesa nje "Zot i te bukures dhe harmonise" ... e qe eshte ku e ku larg nga "Zoti personal, teknanoz, vrases por qe te do" 
> 
> Tani, rradha jote ... (Pasi prape i bishtrove pyetjes time)


E mo sa kurioz që je edhe ti aman  :perqeshje:  

Po ja si ta them, unë mendoj që nëse asgjëja nuk ekziston, nuk është ndonjë gjë e jashtzakonshme, që të jetë "krijuar" ose të ketë qenë aty gjithmonë një forcë potente e pakapshme nga shqisat tona. Tani, nëse ne mendojmë që ka krijesa më inteligjente se ne "Alienët" , pse unë nuk u dashka të mendoj që ka dhe më inteligjentë se "Alienët" dhe që të na ketë krijuar në një laborator kimiko-biologjik  :perqeshje:  neve bashkë me ato Alienët që supozojmë që jetojnë diku (edhe pse nuk kemi as nam e as nishan prej tyre se ekzistojnë apo jo)

----------

Scion (22-01-2014)

----------


## Antiproanti

> ....
> 
> 
> Po ja si ta them, unë mendoj që nëse asgjëja nuk ekziston, nuk është ndonjë gjë e jashtzakonshme, që të jetë "krijuar" ose të ketë qenë aty gjithmonë një forcë potente e pakapshme nga shqisat tona. Tani, nëse ne mendojmë që ka krijesa më inteligjente se ne "Alienët" , pse unë nuk u dashka të mendoj që ka dhe më inteligjentë se "Alienët" dhe që të na ketë krijuar në një laborator kimiko-biologjik  neve bashkë me ato Alienët që supozojmë që jetojnë diku (edhe pse nuk kemi as nam e as nishan prej tyre se ekzistojnë apo jo)


Edhe nese do te ishte ashtu sic shpekulon ti, perseri nuk do te kishte asnje arsye te vertete per te shpresuar se shprehja e besimit, adhurimit dhe nenshtrimit permes ritualeve te njohuar te religjoneve kryesore do te sjellte ndonje favor individual apo grupor...
Krijuesi qe eshte aq i perparuar dhe i fuqishem sa qe te krijoje botera te tera me njerez, kafshe etj. jo vetem se nuk do te krijonte qe nga filllimi dhe vazhdimisht pabarazi te ndryshme individuale dhe grupore ne mes te njerezve ("te tij"), por para se gjithash nuk do te kishte kurrfare perdorimi (individualisht) per asnjerin prej tyre. Edhe nese do te kishte perdorim per njerezit e tokes, atehere vetem si prodhues dhe  furnizues ose transportues te ndonje forme te energjise, e cila do ti nevojitej per mbijetesen e tij, ne lufte kunder konkurrenteve te tij ose per projekte te ngjashme. 
Nje krijues (apo Zot)  i cili njerezit dhe boten e ka krijuar vetem per te bere selektmin e te mireve dhe kqijve (sipas normes njerezore dhe interpretimit njerezor te shkrimeve "te shenjta"), te cilet pastaj i sanksionon ne menyre adekuate, praktikisht do te ishte i paafte te krijoje dicka kaq te komplikuar dhe kaq te madhe, por njekohesisht, ne relacion me universin apo universet, kaq te thjeshte dhe kaq te vogel, ndoshta me te vogel se nje atom. Ekzistenca e nje Zoti te tille do te ishte relativisht e kote. 
Ne kete kontekst, ne nje variante te caktuar toka dhe njerezit do te ishin vetem mbetje praktikisht e paperdorshme dhe pa asnje domethenje e veprimtarise se krijuesit ne gjithesi apo univers. Faktikisht asgje me shume se nje kokerr pluhuri qe krijohet dhe zhduket ne hapesire per nje kohe te caktuar ose te pacaktuar, deri sa rastesisht thithet nga fshesa dhe se bashku me shume mbeturina te tjera digjet ne fabrike te riciklimit. 
Prandaj, edhe nese vertete ekziston krijuesi, ai nuk ka nevoje te vertete te jete dashamire i neriut apo i njerezve, sic nuk eshte njeriu p.sh. dashamir i krijesave me te vogla qe i shkel, shkaterron, i masakron... gjithe kohen e ekzistences dhe veprimtarise se tij ne toke. Te gjitha keto krijesa, duke filluar nga ato mikroskopike, mund te luten dite e nate tek cfaredo Zoti apo Krijuesi qe mendojne se eshte dashamire i tyre dhe i shpeton, por fati i tyre gjithesesi varet nga rastesia. Nese ndodhen ne vendin ku rastesisht kalon dhe vepron njeriu nuk kane shpetim. Ato qe rastesisht shpetojne deri ne vdekje te natyrshme sigurisht se mund te besojne qe besimi i tyre i ka shpetuar deri tani, sepse nuk jane ne gjendje apo nuk duan ta kuptojne dhe pranojne se ekzistenca e tyre (sidomos ajo individuale) nuk eshte me shume se rezultat i rastesishem. 

Ceshtje tjeter eshte nese koncepti i feve dhe ekzistences se Zotit per ne njerezit apo per njerezimin eshte me pozitiv apo me negativ, se mungesa e tyre!??
Nese feja dhe Zoti do te ishin te pakeqperdorshem nga radikale te ndryshem, regjime dhe diktatura, per te justifikuar pushtetin, krimet, hajnite, diskriminimet dhe padrejtesite e ndryshme, sigurisht se do te ishin me te pranueshme dhe me te dobishme per shume njerez. Por feja dhe Zoti edhe sot si ne gati cdo kohe te kaluar perdoren nga gati secili per favore personale dhe per te justifikuar dhe veprat me te kqija njerezore. Dhe kjo dukuri nuk do te zhduket as ne mijevjecaret e ardhshem, perderisa njeriu ta arrije nje stadium shume me te larte te zhvillimit (vetedijesimit) -nese e arrine para se  t'kalon ketej pari ndonje fshese kosmike dhe t'na katapultoje ne fabrikat e riciklimit.

----------

Scion (22-01-2014)

----------


## Scion

Eshte edhe Koncepti i "Big Brother-it" shume shqetesues sigurisht qe tmerron femijet qe ne vegjeli. Si ka mundesi, shekulli 21 dhe akoma femijeve iu predikohet "Ferri" ku ata do digjen perjetesisht, hiq rastin kur ata jane te "mire" ndegjojne babain, nenen dhe Pastorin (Dhe besoj ketu tek ky i fundit nuk ka koment).

Koncepti tjeter problematik eshte ai i "Babait qe nuk vdes kurre", i tmerreshem dhe kapricoz, qe shkakton vuajtje vdekje dhe fal dashuri. OMG  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Scion

> Po ja si ta them, unë mendoj që nëse asgjëja nuk ekziston, nuk është ndonjë gjë e jashtzakonshme, që të jetë "krijuar" ose të ketë qenë aty gjithmonë një forcë potente e pakapshme nga shqisat tona. Tani, nëse ne mendojmë që ka krijesa më inteligjente se ne "Alienët" , pse unë nuk u dashka të mendoj që ka dhe më inteligjentë se "Alienët" dhe që të na ketë krijuar në një laborator kimiko-biologjik  neve bashkë me ato Alienët që supozojmë që jetojnë diku (edhe pse nuk kemi as nam e as nishan prej tyre se ekzistojnë apo jo)


Ta gezosh Panteizmin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Wordless

> Edhe nese do te ishte ashtu sic shpekulon ti, perseri nuk do te kishte asnje arsye te vertete per te shpresuar se shprehja e besimit, adhurimit dhe nenshtrimit permes ritualeve te njohuar te religjoneve kryesore do te sjellte ndonje favor individual apo grupor...
> Krijuesi qe eshte aq i perparuar dhe i fuqishem sa qe te krijoje botera te tera me njerez, kafshe etj. jo vetem se nuk do te krijonte qe nga filllimi dhe vazhdimisht pabarazi te ndryshme individuale dhe grupore ne mes te njerezve ("te tij"), por para se gjithash nuk do te kishte kurrfare perdorimi (individualisht) per asnjerin prej tyre. Edhe nese do te kishte perdorim per njerezit e tokes, atehere vetem si prodhues dhe  furnizues ose transportues te ndonje forme te energjise, e cila do ti nevojitej per mbijetesen e tij, ne lufte kunder konkurrenteve te tij ose per projekte te ngjashme. 
> Nje krijues (apo Zot)  i cili njerezit dhe boten e ka krijuar vetem per te bere selektmin e te mireve dhe kqijve (sipas normes njerezore dhe interpretimit njerezor te shkrimeve "te shenjta"), te cilet pastaj i sanksionon ne menyre adekuate, praktikisht do te ishte i paafte te krijoje dicka kaq te komplikuar dhe kaq te madhe, por njekohesisht, ne relacion me universin apo universet, kaq te thjeshte dhe kaq te vogel, ndoshta me te vogel se nje atom. Ekzistenca e nje Zoti te tille do te ishte relativisht e kote. 
> Ne kete kontekst, ne nje variante te caktuar toka dhe njerezit do te ishin vetem mbetje praktikisht e paperdorshme dhe pa asnje domethenje e veprimtarise se krijuesit ne gjithesi apo univers. Faktikisht asgje me shume se nje kokerr pluhuri qe krijohet dhe zhduket ne hapesire per nje kohe te caktuar ose te pacaktuar, deri sa rastesisht thithet nga fshesa dhe se bashku me shume mbeturina te tjera digjet ne fabrike te riciklimit. 
> Prandaj, edhe nese vertete ekziston krijuesi, ai nuk ka nevoje te vertete te jete dashamire i neriut apo i njerezve, sic nuk eshte njeriu p.sh. dashamir i krijesave me te vogla qe i shkel, shkaterron, i masakron... gjithe kohen e ekzistences dhe veprimtarise se tij ne toke. Te gjitha keto krijesa, duke filluar nga ato mikroskopike, mund te luten dite e nate tek cfaredo Zoti apo Krijuesi qe mendojne se eshte dashamire i tyre dhe i shpeton, por fati i tyre gjithesesi varet nga rastesia. Nese ndodhen ne vendin ku rastesisht kalon dhe vepron njeriu nuk kane shpetim. Ato qe rastesisht shpetojne deri ne vdekje te natyrshme sigurisht se mund te besojne qe besimi i tyre i ka shpetuar deri tani, sepse nuk jane ne gjendje apo nuk duan ta kuptojne dhe pranojne se ekzistenca e tyre (sidomos ajo individuale) nuk eshte me shume se rezultat i rastesishem. 
> 
> Ceshtje tjeter eshte nese koncepti i feve dhe ekzistences se Zotit per ne njerezit apo per njerezimin eshte me pozitiv apo me negativ, se mungesa e tyre!??
> Nese feja dhe Zoti do te ishin te pakeqperdorshem nga radikale te ndryshem, regjime dhe diktatura, per te justifikuar pushtetin, krimet, hajnite, diskriminimet dhe padrejtesite e ndryshme, sigurisht se do te ishin me te pranueshme dhe me te dobishme per shume njerez. Por feja dhe Zoti edhe sot si ne gati cdo kohe te kaluar perdoren nga gati secili per favore personale dhe per te justifikuar dhe veprat me te kqija njerezore. Dhe kjo dukuri nuk do te zhduket as ne mijevjecaret e ardhshem, perderisa njeriu ta arrije nje stadium shume me te larte te zhvillimit (vetedijesimit) -nese e arrine para se  t'kalon ketej pari ndonje fshese kosmike dhe t'na katapultoje ne fabrikat e riciklimit.


Nuk e kuptova se përse më replikove kur nuk ke shkruar asgjë në kundërshtim me atë që thash unë dhe poashtu nuk ke thënë asgjë mbi atë që thashë unë !!! Hajde fjalim hajde !! Si mund të fërshëllehet në këtë rast për të shprehur habinë ? E pe Scion-in ? Nuk e zgjati fare  :ngerdheshje:  Bëj edhe ti të njëjtën gjë lol

----------


## semiku

> Ku e definon ti veten, Semik ?


Besimi ne zotin nuk eshte kriter per te diskvalifikuar dike vetvetiu,ndersa personalisht jam i painteresuar egziston dic apo jo mbinatyrore !..Motoja ime eshte : Beso ne cka te duash,ndersa mua me thirrni vetem kur hahet,pihet dhe festohet  :ngerdheshje:  ... ne kete moment ndihem Ateist apatik !!!, ... nese munde te pranohet nje vetdeklarim i till ?!!

----------


## semiku

> Jo Hoxh Alia, po Ali Hoxha !


Nuk munde te thuash ashtu dhe te vendosesh shenjen e barazimit qe ateizmi eshte i njejte me religjionin.Por edhe nese eshte keshtu,kjo nuk shkon ne favor te religjionit(teizmit).Munde ta shprehim kete keshtu nese e marrim te themi moralin : njerzimi ne "femijerin - lindjen" e tij ka patur moralin vetvetiu/natyrshem,por,fuqija epistomologjike(diturija) e mendjes se njeriut e krijoi religjionin si mjet ndihmes per mbijetese te njeriut.Mbas mijerave viteve te nje praktike te tille u paraqit ateizmi si pastrim i mendimit njerezor,ku moralin dhe spjegimet mbi boten tenton ti cliroje nga atavizmet e religjiozitetit.Pra morali eshte primar/i pari ndersa religjioni dhe ateizmi jane vetem dy metoda qe mendja perpiqet ti zbertheje/kuptoje...
Beri pyetje vetes -perse u paraqit ateizmi ? ,dhe do te shohesh qe AI eshte reakcion i njerezve te moralshem ndaj dobesive te religjionit si mbajtes i spjegimit te moralit (meqenese e morem si shembull moralin).Sepse eshte e pamundur qe morali te spjegohet me dic mbinatyrore...Per kete edhe besimtaret ne shumicen e rasteve jane te pa-moralshem sepse mendojne qe ky entitet mbinatyror do ia fal mekatet nese pastrohen duke praktikuar nje ritual te caktuar.



> Ateizmi është pasojë dhe jo shkak lol.


Atehere kjo do ishte me shume Anti-teizem sepse ai parasheh lufte aktive kunder ... Ateizmi eshte vetem mohim/refuzim i egzistimit te zotit,kjo do ishte nje definicion me i peraferte dhe interesi mbaron.

----------


## WesternBlot

Thone qe, besimtari i pare lindi atehere kur matrapazi(batakshiu)  i pare takoi mendjehehtin(budallain)  e pare.Sa here duhet tjua them akoma qe cdo lloj zoti eshte pjelle e njeriut e lindur nga padija e disave dhe e "zhvilluar ne shkence" nga e ca genjeshtareve.

----------


## Wordless

> Sa here duhet tjua them akoma qe cdo lloj zoti eshte pjelle e njeriut e lindur nga padija e disave dhe e "zhvilluar ne shkence" nga e ca genjeshtareve.


Nuk marin vesh këta, kot lodhesh ti ! 

p.s

Se desh harrova , Scion, Ç'është ai epitet i shpif që më ke vënë ?!!  :perqeshje:  

Unë jam anti ateist dhe anti teist !

----------


## mesia4ever

Per te ardhur ne ekzistence ne si njerez pa Krijues duhet te ndodhe qe nga materia e pa jete te vije jeta. Per kete deri me sot keni 0% argumenta dhe fakte per te cilat na flisni e na keni gurdullu veshet deri tani. Kjo eshte pikepamja ateiste mbi boten.

“That which can be asserted without evidence, can be dismissed without evidence.”  ― Christopher Hitchens 

Ateizmi nuk eshte fe me rituale e me dogma te caktuara, por ateizmi si koncept apo pikepamje mbi jeten eshte pretendim fetar. Kur nje i krishter thote se 'ateizmi eshte fe' ai e ka parasysh se te pretendosh se gjallesa mund te krijohet nga materia e pa jete eshte pretendim fetar. Per te qene ateizmi i vertete duhet te jete i vertete edhe pretendimi i kesaj feje qe le te kuptoje se nga materia e pa jete krijohet jete. Nese ateizmi do te ishte i vertete ne si njerez nuk do te ekzistonim hiq, ne nuk do te duhej te jemi sot ku jemi. Kjo dituri qe shkenca tashme e ka deshmuar dhe mund ta deshmoje po edhe sot e kesaj dite injorohet teresisht nga ateistet, ndersa ateistet i akuzojne te tjeret per injorance. Ateistet nuk jane njerez qe thone se nuk besojme ne Perendi, por njerez qe thone 'ne nuk duam te besojme ne Perendine'. Eshte e drejta jote te mos besosh ne Krijues por mos i quaj te tjeret injorante. Se na ka krijuar nje qenie inteligjente kjo eshte FAKT. Vellezer e motra shqiptare shikoni boten, jeten gjallesat, nuk ka pretendim me logjik se keto gjera dhe gjallesa kane nje krijues.

Anti teist si ndotet shkolla duke futur teorine e dizajnit inteligjent? E keni ndotur ju duke futur nje teori te rreme qe sipas te gjitha gjasave nuk ka ndodhur kurre, ndersa ia shisni njerezve si teori shkencore.

----------


## unreal

Une jam Ateist dhe rradhitem aty tek *#1 Ateist*.

Njerezit,kur flasin per zotin e vete personal (sikur ben ky mesja4ever) flasin pa menduar.
C'fare qenje inteligjente eshte ajo qenje qe krijon nje planet te vogel dhe mbi te vendos krijesat e veta qe cdo sekond luftojne per te mbijetuar?!
Nga majat me te larta e deri ne fundin e oqeaneve behet lufte per egzistence.Behet gjenocid i cili s'ka te ndalur.
Dhe krejt kjo ndodhe nen mbikqyrjen e mjeshtrit te madh!Plakut me mjekerr te bardhe,shkop dhe sandalle  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Scion

> Se desh harrova , Scion, Ç'është ai epitet i shpif që më ke vënë ?!!


Sta vura une, e ke thene vete dhe permbledhtazi ashtu e kuptoj une! (Mund ta kem edhe gabim)




> Unë jam anti ateist dhe anti teist !


Car komoditeti, ulur ne dy karrige ... lumsi ti  :buzeqeshje: 
(Qe te mos perdor figure tjeter se do me akuzosh per fjalor profan!  :pa dhembe:  )

----------


## mesia4ever

> Une jam Ateist dhe rradhitem aty tek *#1 Ateist*.
> 
> Njerezit,kur flasin per zotin e vete personal (sikur ben ky mesja4ever) flasin pa menduar.
> C'fare qenje inteligjente eshte ajo qenje qe krijon nje planet te vogel dhe mbi te vendos krijesat e veta qe cdo sekond luftojne per te mbijetuar?!
> Nga majat me te larta e deri ne fundin e oqeaneve behet lufte per egzistence.Behet gjenocid i cili s'ka te ndalur.
> Dhe krejt kjo ndodhe nen mbikqyrjen e mjeshtrit te madh!Plakut me mjekerr te bardhe,shkop dhe sandalle


Per keto gjera besimi krishter ka pergjigjen me logjike. Jetojme ne nje bote te rene, jetojme ne nje krijim te rene, ('fallen world', 'fallen creation') dhe kete asnje fe ne bote nuk e thote. Ateizmi nuk ka spjegim se perse bota eshte keshtu si eshte. Ateistet jane te lumtur se kaosi ka krijuar kete bote, sepse i ka pasur miliarda mundesi tjera se si do te mund te ishte.
Kjo cka thua ti ne fund nuk ka baze ne besimin krishter. Asnje krishter nuk beson se eshte nje plak ne qiell 'me shkop dhe sandalle'. E keni pare nje pikture ne nje kishe katolike dhe tani mendoni se krishterimi propozon nje 'plak ne qiell'. Bibla shfaq nje Perendi qe eshte i perjetshem.

----------

